# New German Performance B8 Parts Thread



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Now through November 30th, save 20% on Air Lift Performance products!*


Through November 26th all APR ECU and TCU software is 10% off! Add-on upgrades like No Lift Shift, Launch Control, big turbo software, and program switching (where available) is also included in the sale. Visit either of our locations to get your upgrades, or *email me* to book your appointment.



*Complete Cast Aluminum Water Pump Service Kit - 2.0T TSI / TFSI CCTA, CETA, CAEB, CAED*


*Our website has a new look!* We have streamlined our site to make it easier for you to find the performance and maintenance parts you want for your vehicle. We will continue to use this top post as an ever-updating list of B8-centric parts and promotions and new items and promotions will always be bumped to the top of this first post.

*Link to our A4 webstore* (the links below will also link to the A4 catalog)
*Link to our A4 3.2 webstore*
*Link to our S4 3.0 webstore* 
*Link to our A5 2.0 webstore* 
*Link to our A5 3.2 webstore* 
*Link to our S5 3.0 webstore* 
*Link to our S5 4.2 webstore*
*Link to our Q5 2.0 webstore* 
*Link to our Q5 3.2 webstore*

For inquiries or special requests, *email us*

_(**Please note that links in posts below this top post will almost certainly not work any longer. Please message me directly should you encounter a broken link that shouldn't be broken or if you are unable to find the parts you are after**)_

*Braking*


*Clutch and Drivetrain*


*Engine*


*Exhaust*


*Exterior Styling*


*Fluids*


*Interior Styling*


*Lighting*


*Steering*


*Suspension*


*Wheels and Wheel Acc.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

up top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day bump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF! Who's wrenching on their cars this weekend?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR has just announced their H2O International sale pricing! Stage 1, K04 and IS38 ECU / TCU Upgrades are $100 or 10% off, whichever is greater, and other stages/features, such as Stage 2, Program Switching, Launch Limiter and No Lift Shift, are all 25% off! Installation is free at the show, but come see us early, installs are by appointment only.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Let's celebrate cooler Fall temps with more power! From October 3rd to the 23rd take 10% or $100 off, whichever is greater, on APR ECU/TCU Upgrades and take 25% off Stage 2 upgrades and our optional features (program switching, launch limiter, no-lift shift), where applicable. Email [email protected] today to schedule your appointment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

If you were too busy dodging raindrops or cruising Coastal Highway to visit our vendor area at H2Oi, you’re in luck- *We’ve extended our H2Oi sale pricing through October 15th! * *Click Here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR software is still on sale!


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If you were too busy dodging raindrops or cruising Coastal Highway to visit our vendor area at H2Oi, you’re in luck- *We’ve extended our H2Oi sale pricing through October 15th! * *Click Here* for details.


Any chance of the P3 Gauge deal being extended as well??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

I may be able to extend a discount to you, but it will not be as deep as the H2Oi sale. Send an email to [email protected] and we can talk further.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Email Sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR software is on sale through the end of the week!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Get out and vote!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*We have APR intakes in stock and shipping free!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy New Year!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*OMP steering wheels are in stock and available on our web store*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Monday Monday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

How is everyone's winter projects progressing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Monday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We want to give you MORE when you buy AWE upgrades at NGP.

We are stocking up for springtime* and want to let you in on the best deals possible on AWE exhaust and intake upgrades. On top of the always-free ground shipping we offer on AWE kits, we are now offering gift cards with every AWE purchase, and the more you spend, the more you get! For a limited time you can earn NGP gift cards with this AWE spending breakdown:


 Spend $500-$1000: $50 NGP Gift Card
 Spend $1001- $2000: $100 NGP Gift Card
 Spend $2001-$3000: $150 NGP Gift Card
 Spend $3001 and up: $200 NGP Gift Card

Your gift card will be added to your order once received. 

Don't delay, this deal ends on February 10th! To shop our entire line of AWE exhaust and intake upgrades, click the photo above, or *Click Here*.

[SUP]*Some items may not currently be in stock, please allow a slight shipping delay as we receive stock from AWE.[/SUP]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Now through February 28th, APR upgrades for 2.0T B8/B8.5 A4, A5, Allroad, and Q5 vehicles are on sale:


APR ECU Upgrade (B8/B8,5Models): $539.99 w/free installation
APR Cast Exhaust Downpipe: $674.99
APR Carbon Fiber Intake: $427.49
APR Intercooler System (A4/A5/Allroad/Q5): $809.99
APR K04 Turbocharger System (Loyalty Pricing): $2,699.99


For details or to book your appointment, please email us, or you can call our Aberdeen, MD location at 410-994-0000, or 703-454-3000 for our Lorton, VA shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

The best deals on Air Lift upgrades are here! For the month of February you can take up to *25% off and enjoy free shipping on all Air Lift kits and upgrades*. Management packs, suspension kits and everything in between is included in the promotion.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*We've got Q5 and Q7 RGM Rearguards in stock and ready to protect your rear bumper.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It feels like springtime today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*We've got a used OEM 2.0T FMIC in our Used Parts inventory*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Can it be the weekend already?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> *We've got a used OEM 2.0T FMIC in our Used Parts inventory*


Is there a main category for used parts for all models?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

NightTrain EX said:


> Is there a main category for used parts for all models?


We do not have them broken down by make/model, but you can find all of our used parts/scratch and dent/specials/etc here:

http://www.ngpracing.com/newstore/specials/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034Motorsport has just released their line of Density Line Control Arm Kits for the B8/B8.5 platform! These drop-in replacements include higher-durometer bushings for improved handling and steering feel.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*AWE's Tax Sales has been extended!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It's almost Ultracharger time!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR's Ultracharger kit is here! How does 498hp sound for your S4 or S5?!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Through April 30th, KW is offering rebates on their coilover suspension systems:

KW Variant 1 kits: $100 rebate
KW Variant 2 kits: $125 rebate
KW Variant 3 kits: $150 rebate
KW Clubsport kits: $200 rebate
For details and to browse the KW suspension upgrades listed on our site, *Click Here*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Power Packs are here!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Integrated Engineering's Tax Sale is Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Do you want *APR's Ultracharger* in your life but are currently stuck with a competitor's software? You're in luck- right now you can make the switch and save! This month only, pave the way to Ultracharger fun by paying only $999.99 for APR's Stage 2 software (down from $1699.99). Once you've gone APR Stage 2, it can be used with any of *APR's upgraded pulley options*, the Ultracharger software is included in its kit pricing.

Email *[email protected]* for details on how you can make the switch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Any fun weekend projects?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Coolant Protection System. In stock and ready to ship!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Another successful Ultracharger install!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*EuroCode Tuning Stainless Steel TestPipe B8/B8.5Audi A4/A5 2.0TFSI*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034 Motorsport Density Line Adjustable Rear Toe Links - Audi B8 / B8.5*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Porsche oil caps are back in stock*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR product is back in stock!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR's Spring Software sale is here! For the month of May save 10% on all ECU and TCU upgrades.* This includes additional options such as stage 2 upgrades, program switching (where applicable), and others. *Contact us* to schedule your APR upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Headed out to The European Experience tomorrow, make sure stop by and see us!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

The rest of our Memorial Day sales are live! Click the images below to jump to the sale listing.

*Free NGP gift cards when you buy AWE products!*


*10% off and free shipping for Forge Valves and caps*


*Free shipping and special in-cart pricing for APR B8/8.5 3.0T intake kits*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*034Motorsport Dynamic+ Lowering Springs for B8/B8.5 S4*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Rainy Monday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

New German Performance is now the official distributor of ABT Sportsline styling and performance upgrades for Maryland, Virginia, and Delaware. ABT Sportsline's product offering consists of striking exterior and interior styling upgrades as well as performance-focused suspension systems. ABT's products are some of the best in the business and we are thrilled to be be bringing their product lineup to you! We are in the midst of adding their entire catalog to our site. For immediate inquiries it will be best to email us:[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Power Packs are back!* Get the most out your car this summer with an APR Power Pack from NGP. Normally reserved for 2.0T vehicles, 3.0T Audi owners can also get in on the Power Pack fun with *free shipping and special in-cart pricing for APR Ultracharger and Coolant Protection System combos!* APR's Ultracharger is their latest big-power upgrade for the B8/B8.5 3.0TFSI models and when paired with their redesigned Coolant Protection System has the capability of pushing your S4 or S5 to *498HP *on pump gas! This combination is available in a handful of configurations, with more savings to be had the larger you make your combo! To turn your S4 or S5 into an Ultracharged rocketship, click the image below for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Power Packs are back!* Get the most out your car this summer with an APR Power Pack from NGP. We've paired APR's power-producing cast downpipes with their massive heat-eradicating intercoolers to create a combo set to help you maximize your warm-weather fun. Back, too, is *special in-cart pricing and free shipping* for all Power Pack combos! If upgraded performance and cooling has been on your mind, now is the time to save! Click the image below for details.

 

3.0T Audi owners can also get in on the Power Pack fun with *free shipping and special in-cart pricing for APR Ultracharger and Coolant Protection System combos!* APR's Ultracharger is their latest big-power upgrade for the B8/B8.5 3.0TFSI models and when paired with their redesigned Coolant Protection System has the capability of pushing your S4 or S5 to *498HP *on pump gas! This combination is available in a handful of configurations, with more savings to be had the larger you make your combo! To turn your S4 or S5 into an Ultracharged rocketship, click the image below for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We are stocked to the rafters with APR upgrades!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*For one week only, AWE downpipes and exhaust upgrades are 15% off!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Southbend clutch kits are back in stock!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Last call for AWE's Season Opener!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Phase 2 of AWE's Season Opener Promo is here!* Now through July 5th *save 15% and enjoy free shipping on Allroad downpipes and exhausts*. For a listing of everything included in Phase 2, *Click Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Happy Audi A4[SUP]th[/SUP] of July!* To celebrate our nation's 241[SUP]st[/SUP] birthday, we are offering discounts on A4-centric performance upgrades- in-cart pricing on APR Power Packs and APR intakes, and discounts on diverter valves and boost gauges. Act fast! *A4th of July ends on July 9th*, click the image below for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are out at Waterfest this weekend, make sure to stop by and see us for deals on everything in our vendor area!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR's Summer Sale is here! Now through August 13th all APR software upgrades are 10% off! Installation is always free at NGP, so now is the time to save on your tune!
To schedule your upgrade, message us today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

For our local customers here in the Mid-Atlantic, we’ve put together a lineup of APR upgrade install promotions aimed at putting more performance in your car, and keeping more money in your bank account! Forego sweat-inducing installs in your driveway with these cool install deals from NGP:

 APR B8/8.5 A4: *$100 install!*
 APR Front-Mount Intercoolers: *$150 install!*
 APR Intakes: *Free install!*
 APR B8 S4/S5 Ultracharger kits: *Free install***!
 APR Ultracharger, Coolant Protection System, Pulleys: *Special combo pricing***!*
For details and to book your appointment, message me directly or call 410-994-0000 for our Aberdeen, MD location, and 703-454-3000 for the Lorton, VA shop.



[SUB]promo pricing cannot be combined with any other sale or promotion *restrictions may apply **does not include labor for APR Coolant Protection Systems ***contact us for details or quote[/SUB]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Buy yourself some AWE goodies this month and NGP will give you gift cards with your purchase! *Click here* for the full promo details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We've got some extra shirts from Deliverance and are giving them away! While supplies last, every order in our *web store* that includes a performance part (APR, AWE, SuperPro, Tyrolsport, Neuspeed, 034MS, etc etc) gets a free t-shirt. Just make sure to include your size in the order notes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

As we are sure you've all heard, H2Oi is taking a year off to regroup and come back stronger than ever...but that doesn't mean we are postponing our G2G! Join us on Saturday, September 30th at the Parched Pelican on 123rd St (same venue as last year's event) from 7-10pm for our NGP OCMD G2G! Come by and cruise the parking lot, then head inside the restaurant for drink and food specials.

For full event details and to RSVP, head over to our *Facebook event page*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

For the month of October, *all APR software is 15% off!* When we say all APR software, we mean it- the sale includes all ECU and TCU software upgrades, including add-on upgrades like no-lift shift, launch control, and stage 2 upgrades....literally every byte of APR software is included in the sale. _This is huge!_

As you consider an APR software upgrade for your VW or Audi, keep don't forget our *Stocktoberfest sale* includes big savings on APR intercoolers, intakes, downpipes, and catch cans that will only help wring more power out of your newly-tuned VW or Audi.

As always, new APR software upgrades are installed for free at both NGP locations.Contact us today to schedule your APR software upgrades.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Oktoberfest is on with special pricing on Black Forest Industries drivetrain mounts and shift knob and boot upgrades! Through October 28th you can save 10% on some of the best upgrades BFI has to offer. *Click here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We love getting involved with other enthusiast-driven brands, and Adam's Polishes most certainly fits that bill! We now stock Adam's entire line of killer products, you can view our entire Adam's offering by *clicking here*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Schroth Quick Fit and Quick Fit Pro* harness systems are now available at NGP. 

Designed as the ideal harness solution for dual-purpose vehicles, Schroth's Quick Fit and Quick Fit Pro harness kits install and uninstall quickly, meaning you can go from daily driver to track event and back quickly and easily. In addition to their quick installation, Schroth's QuickFit systems also offer segment-leading saftey and performance features:

 Schroth's QuickFit and QuickFit Pro systems have been crash tested and utilize the factory seat belt mounting points, ensuring piece of mind and safe performance.
 Both systems are modular and easily removed for daily use and re-installed for performance use. This is ideal for dual purpose cars and most enthusiast-level drivers.
 Pricing of either QuickFit kit is a much less than a racing seat/harness/harness bar or roll bar combo.
 The Quickfit Pro system is HANS compatible and upgradable to a 5- or 6-point system by adding an anti-sub strap, for ultimate safety.
 Both systems are available for all late generation (mk4 and newer) VW/Audi models (except B6 Audi vehicles).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Integrated Engineering B8 / B8.5 Audi S4, S5 3.0T Downpipes*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Black Friday and Cyber Monday have come early, as Air Lift Performance control systems and suspension kits are now on sale! Through the end of the month you can take 25% off control systems like their 3H and 3P management packs, and 15% off suspension kits. For details on the available kits for your car, or to purchase you can message me directly or *drop us an email*.

*This Air Lift promotion is just the tip of our holiday savings iceberg!* Stay tuned to our *website*, *Facebook*, and *Instagram* throughout the month as we roll out more and more sales.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Our Black Friday and Cyber Monday promotions are less than a week away! This year is going to be *huge*, keep an eye on this thread, our *Website*, *Facebook*, and our *Instagram* feeds for updates and sale announcements as they come online.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We will begin to roll out our massive list of Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals starting on Monday, we are giving away Adam's Polishes Detail Spray sampler and NGP plate frame combos with all qualifying purchases!

To get your free Adam's Polishes Detail Spray sampler just spend $75 or more in our web store during our holiday sale and enter the code _*ADAMSNGP*_ at checkout. It's that simple!

Keep an eye on our social media feeds and *[url]www.ngpracing.com*[/URL] for some killer sales this holiday season.


----------



## [email protected]g (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Presents the 12 Days of Horsepower!*

From December 5th to 17th, each day APR will randomly select a winner from the previous days’ flashes and refund their ECU or TCU flash! If multiple files were flashed at the same time, such as program switching along with Stage 1, APR will refund the more expensive of the two. 

To schedule your APR ECU or TCU upgrade and have a chance to have your APR software paid for by APR, message or *email us* today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Fresh new designs from Corbeau!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Have you heard the news? Several APR products are now C.A.R.B. certified! CARB, or the California Air Resources Board, is considered the “clean air agency” and a leader in defining vehicle emissions standards. Through their strict testing, APR’s approved upgrades- which include APR’s Stage 1 ECU software for Gen3 TSI and 1.8T- and 2.0T-equipped MQB-platform vehicles, and most *intake systems* they offer– have been deemed to not reduce the effectiveness of the factory-equipped emissions control devices.

Simply put- having fun with your vehicle and these upgrades will not hurt the environment! This is a very big deal.

To celebrate this momentous news, all *APR ECU and TCU software upgrades and intake kits are 10%* off for the rest of January! To sweeten the deal, we offer free installation for your new APR software upgrade at either of our locations, and are offering free ground shipping on all APR intakes!

Contact us today to schedule your software upgrade, or head over to our *online store* to grab your intake kit!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR software and intake upgrades are on sale for just a few more days!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Integrated Engineering's Tax Sale is here! Through March 30th save on intakes, intercoolers, intake manifolds, engine internals, and more! *Check here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Integrated Engineering Audi B8/B8.5 A4, A5, Q5 2.0T Downpipe System*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR Flow-Formed Wheels are here! Currently available in 19x8.5et45 sizing and two finishes (Hypersilver and Gunmetal Gray), pricing is $399/wheel and we have them in stock! For details and to purchase, *click here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Now through April 15th all *ECU and TCU software upgrades are 10% off*, and if you purchase a TCU tune with your ECU upgrade, the discount on your *TCU tune drops to 20% off*! This software sale includes all stages, features, and program switching, and don’t forget that all new APR software installations are free at both NGP locations. We are also offering *free installation for all APR intakes* when purchased with a software upgrade! *Message us for details.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Now through May 6th APR intake systems are 10% off and APR intake system accessories are 20% off! We are also offering half-priced installation for APR intakes purchased at both NGP locations and free shipping to the lower 48. *Click here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We are stocked with APR Ultracharger kits and are offering free shipping and deep in-cart discounts on our current inventory. Grab yours *here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR Q5 FMICs are also on sale with deep in-cart only discounts*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Come see us at The European Experience this weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

This. Is. Huge! APR software is 15% off for the remainder of May. Message or *email us* to schedule your tune or call 410-994-0000 for our Aberdeen shop, 703-454-3000 for our Lorton location. Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR Plus, APR's ECU upgrade and powertrain warranty combo, is now available for S4, S5, Q5, SQ5, A6, A7 and A8 models. *Visit our site* or message us for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Through June 30th, APR will randomly select one winner from the previous day’s flashes and refund their ECU or TCU upgrade! Every bit of APR software is eligible for this promotion- full ECU and TCU software upgrades as well as add-ons like No Lift Shift, Launch Control, and Program Switching and more are included (and if multiple files/options are flashed at the same time, APR will refund the most expensive of the bunch!). We offer free installation for new APR installations, this promotion is a chance to win a totally free APR upgrade!

Also, anyone who switches from a competitor’s ECU or TCU software upgrade (excluding piggybacks) to APR’s tuning will receive 25% off their purchase!

Check our *website* or *email us* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

034Motorsport's Summerfest is back, and to celebrate all 034MS hardware is 10% off on our site! *Check Here* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*All APR software is 15% off for the rest of July!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

APR's 3.0TFSI Carbon Fiber Open Intake is here! This new airbox handily out-performs closed intake systems and is a must for you Ultracharger-equipped Audi drivers.
*Click Here* for details and more photos of this killer intake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

up up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Bump for the exciting news in our top post!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Our Labor Day Sale is live! Click the photo below for big time discounts and free shipping on countless products in our new web store.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*We have Rotiform BUCs in stock!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Bundle up and save with APR software. For the rest of September if you purchase an APR ECU and TCU upgrade during the same NGP visit your TCU tune is 50% off! If you already have APR ECU software and want to upgrade your TCU this month, your upgrade is discounted 15%, as is software add-ons like No Lift Shift*, Launch Control*, and Fully Loaded* upgrade options (*where available). *Email Us* today to schedule your upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Complete Cast Aluminum Water Pump Service Kit - 2.0T TSI / TFSI CCTA, CETA, CAEB, CAED*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We are excited to be back as this year's H2O International Title Sponsor, and we are equally excited to have our friends from APR, Motorized Coffee Company, and Rotiform with us for the weekend! You can expect sales and installation for APR hardware and software, awesome deals on Rotiform wheels, and all the coffee you can drink all weekend in our vendor area!

For event details, visit www.h2ointernational.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*APR's Boost Season is here!* Save big on 3.0TFSI software and hardware upgrades.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

For you 3.0TFSI owners, APR's October software and hardware still is ongoing! Message me for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We've got AWE exhausts and intakes in stock and I want to install them for you for free! We've got Touring and Track systems available, along with marked down S-FLO intake systems that are offered with free install at either of our locations. You can message me for details or check this link for the list of available p/n's:

https://store.ngpracing.com/awe-tuning-mk7-gti-golf-r-audi-a3-s3-tt-2-0t-s-flo-carbon-intake.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Through November 26th all APR ECU and TCU software is 10% off! Add-on upgrades like No Lift Shift, Launch Control, big turbo software, and program switching (where available) is also included in the sale. Visit either of our locations to get your upgrades, or *email me* to book your appointment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Now through November 30th, save 20% on Air Lift Performance products!*


----------

